# had to brag on the wife!!!!!!!!!!!



## yellowhammer73 (Jul 30, 2010)

my wife started hunting with me about 3 years ago and here are a few of her trophies....... she is deadly!!!!!


----------



## SneekEE (Jul 30, 2010)

Ha!, definatly worth braggin over.Took my wife last year, 2nd hunt out she tore her ACL.
But she is going to give it another try this year.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Jul 30, 2010)

thanks! and that stinks about your wifes acl...hope she has a better season this year. good luck to both of yall.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 30, 2010)

Tell her congrats.  Awesome to have a family that shares the outdoors.

Hoss


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2010)

awesome.


look at the ears on that mule deer!


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer (Jul 31, 2010)

slip said:


> look at the ears on that mule deer!



i noticed that too! they are huge!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 2, 2010)

Awesome critters - congrats to you both!


----------



## ylhatch (Aug 3, 2010)

she got it going on


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Full Pull (Aug 6, 2010)

Thats cool ,
 Great job.


----------



## boparks (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes sir, she is rackin & stackin em for sure

Congrats to you both


----------



## Swamprat (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats to your wife and to you for having her with you hunting.

That muley looks like he is in full blown rut, big bodied and he does have some bunny ears for sure.


----------



## T Man (Aug 7, 2010)

*Bragging rights*

Wow I'm jealous, I've been at it about 5 years and don't have a turkey nor a buck that big. She must have a good teacher.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Aug 11, 2010)

hey i hunt with her and she is a killer!!!!!! she doesn't miss too many time. and the reason for all of her kills is she hunts hard!! i mean all day if she thinks she has a shot at anything.


----------



## jmharris23 (Aug 15, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## JonathonJEB (Aug 16, 2010)

congrats. Where did that mulley come from?


----------



## harley-rider77 (Aug 17, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Aug 17, 2010)

the mule deer came from joplin montanna. its about 5 miles south of alberta canada in liberty co. we have some friends who own a 10,000 acre ranch out there. she made a 412 yard shot on him it was awesome to watch. i had a video camera in my hand and didnt video it i was caught up in the hunt. she was a little mad at me about that. ooopppsss.


----------

